# Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Reifendrücken



## Nomercy (22. November 2003)

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit Reifendrücken (auf einem Mercury Ecco/Endurance/Race) mitteilen? Pumpt ihr nur nach Gefühl auf? Oder wie berücksichtigt ihr das Gewicht, die zu erwartende Streckenqualität, Aussentemperatur, Witterung und welchen Unterschied gibt es bei den jeweiligen Reifentypen z.B.  Schwalbe MTB Black Jack (2,25) vs. Schwalbe MTB Fast Fred (2,35)?


----------



## Fettkloß (22. November 2003)

auch hier wieder eklatanter verstoß gegen forumsregeln !!!!!!

getrarnt als bergwerkposting ! Was hat ein spezifisches bergwerkforum mit reifendruck zu tun ?das gehört unter tech talk ! 

halt dich mal an die forumsgesetze - is ja unerträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (22. November 2003)

also ich hab n endurance ... 

den fastfred 2.35 hat ich 2 monate drauf ... und in der zeit ca. 10 reifenpannen ... würde also die finger weg lassen ... dannach bin ich 9 monate den michelin xls 2.1 gefahren (ist so breit wie n fatal bert 2.35) den bin ich mit so 3 bar gefahren (ich wiege 95 kg) jetzt hab ich den f albert 2.35 drauf und fahr in mit 2.2 bar ... rollt natürlich ziemlich mieß ab und die geschwindigkeit des michelin schaffste in der ebene nicht aber dafür dämpft er hervorragend ...

wenn du kein racer bist besorg dir nen fat albert oder n michelin hot s 2.2 ... da kannste den druck auf unter 2 bar absenken und hast ne komfortables bike oder drückst 4 bar rein und kannst quasi auch mal speed machen


----------



## Nomercy (22. November 2003)

@bluesky

Danke für Deine hilfreiche und konkrete Antwort, damit kann ich was anfangen, darum geht es: um Erfahrungen von BW-Fahrern in Abhängigkeit von statischen (Modell- und Fahrerphysik) und den variablen äußeren Einflußgrößen (Streckenbeschaffenheit) und Zielgrößen (Fahrstil).


----------



## bluesky (22. November 2003)

hatte ich vergessen:

im prinzip achte ich nicht darauf was für strecken ich fahre ... wenns mir zu "hart" ist lass ich unterwegs luft raus ... bzw. pumpe nach ...

im nassen ist der michelin xls aus meiner sicht sehr gut ... der schalbe greift aber wohl eben so gut ...

der fast fred ist ein semi slick ohne pannenschutz ... sau schnell aber das waren auch schon die positiven eigenschaften ... im nassen und im matsch hat er kaum grip ...

den black jack bin ich persönlich selber noch nicht gefahren ... 

bei mir gehts aber bei reifen nach dem prinzip ... dick dicker am dicksten ... schon der optik wegen und weil großvolumige reifen aus meiner sicht einfach besser und komfortabler zu fahren sind


----------



## birg (22. November 2003)

Aktuell und interessant:
Gestern Nacht während unserer traditionellen Ausfahrt bin ich ein BW Merc. & Michelin Wild Gripper 2.1 mit anfänglichen 4,8 bar gefahren. Ein schleichender Platten zwang uns alle 30 Minuten aufzupumpen. In den knapp zwei Stunden konnte ich feststellen: Auf feinschottrigem und sehr weichem  Untergrund (Waldautobahn waldarbeiterverursacht), sowie matschigem Gelände fuhr sich der Hinterreifen sehr gut, wenn wenig Luft vorhanden war (unter 2bar). Auf Asfaltstücken drohte verständlicherweise in Kurven Gefahr, ich mußte während der Fahrt zudem zunehmend die HSS 33 aufdrehen, da die Mantelflanken an den Bremsbacken zu streifen begannen. Nach dem Aufpumpen, das umgekehrte Bild (bei ca.3 bar).
Bei wenig Luftdruck gab es bei grobem Schotter Probleme, das Hinterrad gab permanent Signal, es rutsche irgendwo ab.


----------



## Nomercy (23. November 2003)

Danke an die Biker.

Es ist schon interessant, wie oftmals durch Zufall in bestimmten Situationen und  Konstellationen Eigenschaften entdeckt werden, die man sonst nie provozieren würde.


----------



## Brägel (10. Dezember 2003)

ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich ein Reifen unterschiedlich verhält in Abhängigkeit von der Bikemarke (ähnliches Konzept, also z.B. leichtes HT vorausgesetzt). Zu diesem Thema gibts schon jede Menge. Suchfunktion in den entsprechenden Foren hilft.


----------



## bluesky (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brägel _
> *ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich ein Reifen unterschiedlich verhält in Abhängigkeit von der Bikemarke (ähnliches Konzept, also z.B. leichtes HT vorausgesetzt). Zu diesem Thema gibts schon jede Menge. Suchfunktion in den entsprechenden Foren hilft. *



ne du das dachten wir jetzt so ... danke das du uns erhellst


----------



## Nomercy (10. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt schon, das Thema ist im Bergwerkforum nur bedingt richtig aufgehoben. Doch im Tech-Talk erhält man quer Beet evtl. zu viele Hinweise und Meinungen. Insbesondere gings es auch um die derzeit von Bergwerk laut Katalog angebotene Schwalbebereifung (deswegen auch die auf das im BW-Forum eingschränkte Meinungssuche).

Und bei Schwalbe ist das Angebot recht umfangreich (BIG JIM, BLACK JACK, FAST FRED, FAT ALBERT, HURRICANE GX, JIMMY, KING JIM, LITTLE ALBERT, SKINNY JIMMY) und somit sind die potentiellen Unterschiede vielleicht doch bedeutsam?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluesky _
> *... danke das du uns erhellst
> *



bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nomercy _
> *Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit Reifendrücken (auf einem Mercury Ecco/Endurance/Race) mitteilen? Pumpt ihr nur nach Gefühl auf? Oder wie berücksichtigt ihr das Gewicht, die zu erwartende Streckenqualität, Aussentemperatur, Witterung und welchen Unterschied gibt es bei den jeweiligen Reifentypen z.B.  Schwalbe MTB Black Jack (2,25) vs. Schwalbe MTB Fast Fred (2,35)? *



also gut,

1. Erfahrungen mit Drücken (wie gesagt völlig wurscht auf welchem HT)

Am besten so viel wie nötig (um Durchschläge zu vermeiden - hängt vom Fahrstil, Fahrergewicht und der Strecke ab) und so wenig wie möglich. Je weniger, desto besser der Grip. Rollwiderstand wird dadurch nicht schlechter auch wenn sich dieser Irrtum hartnäckig in einige Hirne gebrannt hat. Je mehr Volumen der Reifen hat, desto geringer kann der Druck gewählt werden.

2. Unterschied von Reifentypen, hier Schwalbe.

Welche interessieren dich? Einsatzgebiet? Man kann ja jetzt nicht mal quer Beet alle Reifen beschreiben, wie lang soll das dauern  die Reifen, die hier genannt wurden decken ja schon fast die Extreme der Schwalbe-Palette ab ... vom Fast Fred bis zum Fat Albert ist ja ein weiter Weg...

3. Also konkret, was wiegst du, was fährst du, worauf kommts dir an (Speed, Grip bei Nässe etc.) dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## Nomercy (10. Dezember 2003)

Na, dann woll'n mer mal:

Gewicht 85kg, Zuladung zum Bike je nach Tour 2-5kg, selten mehr.

Gefahren wird nur leichtes bis mittleres Gelände, also CC. Ein paar Trails sind auch dabei.

Für MTB-Verhältnisse fahre ich viel Speed (deswegen auch keine 11-34er, sondern 'ne 11-32er Kassette).

Allein wegen Nässe verschiebe ich keine Tour. Also ein biss'l was sollte der Reifen auch da können. Und, Seitengrip ist mir wichtig.

Wie gehabt, z.Zt. ist bei mir der Fast Fred 2,35 drauf (vorne light, hinten kevlar).

Sag mal, Brägel, ich hörte auch schon viel Gutes von dem Conti Vertical Pro 2.3, hast Du mit dem Erfahrung?

Gruß Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (11. Dezember 2003)

o.k., 85 + Zuladung +Bike = +/- 100 Systemgewicht

leichtes bis mittleres Gelände, eher Speedorientiert

So, jetzt meine höchst subjektive Brägel Meinung:


Fast Fred = zu pannenanfällig und zu wenig Gip. Wenn du keine Rennen fährst, der falsche Reifen.

Black Jack = ich hasse das Teil, vibriert wie die Seuche (bei unterschiedlichen Rahmen)

Im Winter würde ich an deiner Stelle mal Big Jim (vorn mit front only Mischung, 2,3 bis 2,7bar) und ab Frühjahr Racing Ralph probieren in 2.25 mit gleichem Druck oder 2.4 mit 2,0 bis 2,5 bar)

Sollte richtig funzen. Kannst mal melden wies abgeht.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du mit großvolumigen Reifen und niedrigem Luftdruck fahren möchtest brauchst du eine breite Felge.
Ich würde hier mind. 28 mm als Untergrenze sehen.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Fat-Albert auf Mavic 217 und der D321 ist deutlich spürbar.
Der Reifen kippt in Kurven nicht mehr von der Felge ab und das Fahrverhalten wird bei optimaler Dämpfung wesentlich sicherer.

Den Fat Albert 2.35 / Fast Fred 2.35 fahre ich zwischen 1.8 und 2.3 Bar, die anderen 2.35er Conti Vertical Pro, Conti Survival, Corratec Fat Grip benötigen zwischen 2.2 bis 2.7 Bar.

Für grobes Gelände ist der Fat Albert erste Wahl. 
Die damit mögliche Traktion und Bremskraft ist sehr hoch.
Es darf nur nicht zu "tief" werden da man sonst nur unnötig Kraft lässt.
Weiterhin schlagen beim Fat Albert an der Seitenkante des Profils mitgenommene Steinchen manchmal nervend an an den Sitzstreben. (Bei den anderen von mir verwendeten Reifen tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.)
Hier sollte das Mercury noch etwas mehr "Raum" bieten.
Der Kettenstrebenbereich bietet dagegen optimale Reifenfreiheit.

Die Kombination Vertical Pro am VR und Survival Pr am HR taugt bei Schmuddelwetter und tiefem / weichen Boden sehr gut.

Für gemischte Straßen / Geländeeinsätze bei meist trockenem Wetter kommt die Kombination aus Vertical Pro (R) / Fast Fred (VR) / Corratec Fat Grip (nur HR) ans Bike.

Der Corratec Fat-Grip ist am HR rel. verschleißfest und mein bevorzugter Hinterreifen für Touren mit Anhänger.

Zur Pannensicherheit : Seit 2001 fahre ich meine D321 Felgen mit Latexschläuchen und hatte bislang keine Reifenpanne.
Lediglich einen anfänglich eingesetzen Butylschlauch habe ich wegen Durchschlag durch 4-fach Snakebit gekillt. 

Wolfgang


----------

